# Harman 2 distribution blower not working



## Dontilgon (Dec 6, 2017)

I finally fired it up and all was going good. First off I ran a test and all the lights came on and went through it cycle with no problem. I then put it on stove temperature and four feed and five for temperature. It fed pellets and the combustion motor was fine, ultimately after 5-10 minutes the feeder goes off and never comes back on. Also the distribution blower never comes . It only comes on when I shut off the pellet stove. I also tried want to get on room temperature mode because I have the wires for that it did the same exact thing do you guys think it’s the board.  I did notice when the pellet stove is on I would see the feed light come on for second and then go off. Any clue


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 7, 2017)

New developments, after the auto igniter lights the pellets, i switch igniter to manual and all works as it should. Any suggestions?


----------



## Harmanizer (Dec 7, 2017)

Has the ESP been cleaned?Possibly dirty or defective.


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 7, 2017)

yep pretty clean, but why would it work OK on manual setting but not on auto ignition.


----------



## Harmanizer (Dec 7, 2017)

Yep that is strange.Kind of reverse of what it's supposed to. 


The Accentra Pellet Stove is capable of manual operation. This also allows the operator
to manually control operation during an emergency (i.e. igniter failure, when using a
502H battery backup, or when using certain generators.)
The unit can be switched between "AUTO" and "MANUAL" at any time during operation.
Ignitor Switch to "MANUAL"
Room Temperature Mode
The fire will have to be lit with starting gel and a
match, or started automatically, see "Automatic Operation".
Turn to "Manual" position when the fire is established.
The difference between "AUTO" Room Temperature
Mode and "Manual" Room Temperature Mode is
that the fire will not go out as the room temperature goes
above the control board setting. The unit can only go to
low burn and will remain there until it runs out of fuel or
until more heat is needed and the feed rate increases.
Feed rate adjustments and dial settings are the same
as "AUTO" settings.
Ignitor Switch to "MANUAL"
Stove Temperature Mode
The advantage of this mode is to allow the operator
to have a large viewing fire without blowing extra heat
into the room.
During operation, with the temperature dial set at
#5 or less, the distribution fan will not operate. A #5 on
the temperature dial and a #5 on the feed adjuster is
approximately 80% output. It is not necessary to operate
the distribution blower below this point. Therefore,
there can be a higher feed rate ( a larger viewing fire)
without an excess of hot air blowing into the room.
An example of when to use the Manual Stove Temperature
Mode is if you want to watch a large fire and
the room is aleady up to temperature. The Stove Temperature
Mode allows you to have a larger fire and a
lower sound level, without the distribution blower.
NOTE: During the use of this mode, if you keep
increasing the temperature dial setting to increase
the fire size, the distribution blower will automatically
come on when the ESP Temperature reaches
350o F, or 81% output.


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 7, 2017)

make sure the temp probe black wire is firmly secured in back of the stove..


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay will do tomorrow


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 8, 2017)

Another thing to note is after it fires up at start up and done feeding the pellets, I observed the feeder light go on and off ever 12 seconds.


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 9, 2017)

Problem solved, draft was set to high. I put the screw in the middle and so far so good


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 9, 2017)

Dontilgon said:


> Problem solved, draft was set to high. I put the screw in the middle and so far so good


good for you..
happy burning..


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 9, 2017)

Last thing to figure out is every time I open the door to clean the ashes from the burn pot while it’s running the feed stops and it shuts down. Any suggestions


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 9, 2017)

Dontilgon said:


> Last thing to figure out is every time I open the door to clean the ashes from the burn pot while it’s running the feed stops and it shuts down. Any suggestions


well, the feed should always stop when the door is opened..
stove detects a vacuum leak and pauses or stops...
as far as shutting down, not supposed to... got me there....


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 9, 2017)

Yep when I close the door it goes in shut down mode, like it reached it temp


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 9, 2017)

it's reporting a vacuum leak but it's not letting go..
sounds like your board may be flakey..
hope someone chimes in with better idea but don't know what else would cause the shutdown.
should just pause the feeder till "all clear".   so to speak. not shut it down for good.
is your hopper lid tightly fastened/?


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 9, 2017)

Sometimes vacuum switches act goofy,after warming up.Might be cheaper to replace it first.


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 10, 2017)

Just ordered I will post the results


----------



## Dontilgon (Dec 12, 2017)

Dontilgon said:


> Just ordered I will post the results



replaced the vacuum and still the same.


----------

